# Sheer Cover Mineral Make up



## Pauline (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi, Has anyone tried Sheer Cover Mineral makeup? Or any make of mineral makeup? What is it like to use and what sort of coverage does it give? Any information would be great. Thanksx


----------



## allisong (Jul 19, 2004)

Originally Posted by *nicolebessler* has anyone tried Sheer Cover? And if so, what do you think of it? Does it cover good and stay on good as well! Nicole..I've not used this personally...Actually placed an order but they never procesed it,so I never received it which I took as a sign..But I've heard that coverage is really kind've sheer and not something you wanna use if you have anything to cover.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Aug 21, 2004)

I haven't heard of it at all. Is this the Leeza Gibbons product? Anyhow, I know that loose mineral foundations are very popular and this may be a good product.

What I noticed on Sheer Cover's site is that when you order their products, you're _automatically_ signed up in their club and you'll be billed $29.95 per month + S&amp;H. Unless you plan on using Everything in the program, that's a steep club to buy into. If you ordered it from HSN, then I'm not sure if you're automatically signed up to be in the Sheer Cover Club. You may want to check this out.






Originally Posted by *beautyis4ever* hey ya'll! i was wondering if anyone has tired Sheer Cover ? please tell me if you've heard of it/tired it/heard about it..because i just ordered it!! well thanks in advance


----------



## Californian (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *beautyis4ever* hey ya'll! i was wondering if anyone has tired Sheer Cover ? please tell me if you've heard of it/tired it/heard about it..because i just ordered it!! well thanks in advance





Nope, never tried it. Is this what you are referring to?http://snow.prohosting.com/bestdeal/sheer_cover.html


----------



## allisong (Aug 21, 2004)

Originally Posted by *beautyis4ever* hey ya'll! i was wondering if anyone has tired Sheer Cover ? please tell me if you've heard of it/tired it/heard about it..because i just ordered it!! well thanks in advance





The elusive Sheer Cover..You'll have to let us know howyou like it IF you even get your order..I know quite a few people(myself included) who have placed orders and never gotten them..Funnier still,you call back to see where your order is and they have NO record of you placing your order..Some definite CS issues


----------



## donnamaryuk (Aug 23, 2004)

I was thinking about ordering this from a shopping channel in the uk. It looks very similar to bare essentials on qvcuk. It costs Â£29.99 Here for the 3 powders , 2 brushes and cleanser and moisturiser. It does look very good, especially the pretty lady with the port wine stain that is interviewed by Liza. How much is it in the usa please and what is in the kit there ?


----------



## allisong (Aug 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *nicolebessler* Do you find that it covers good? I have Jane Iredale Liquid Minerals and I think that it covers poorly. The pressed powder covers excellent though! Please let me know what you think of it! Nicole..have you tried Jane Iredale loose foundation?I think it covers even better then the pressed..you're right about the liquid..Don't really care for the coverage..


----------



## K*O* (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

Has anyone tried "sheer cover" ? I saw it on an infomercial last night which was hosted by Leeza Gibbons. It's like that bare minerals powder foundation. I was thinking of maybe giving it a shot, but wasn't too sure as to what color I should try, or if its any good...however, they were raving about it on TV (naturally) &amp; it seemed to cover everything from age spots, uneven skin tones, even little spider veins on your legs... hmmm ~


----------



## divamom (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi there! My first post





Bumping this thread to see if anyone can reply...

I have also seen the infomercial and I'm tempted to buy...The only other mineral makeup I've tried is Bare Escentuals and I wasn't crazy about it gave my skin a somewhat "shiny" finish. I was hoping that Sheer Cover would do more more my dark circles as well. I don't have any blemishes to cover up, just dark circles, and I prefer a natural look. So, that is why sheer cover sounds ideal if it can do what it claims.

Any unbiased testimonials?

Thanks!


----------



## Pauline (Oct 7, 2005)

KO you are as bad as me for watching those skincare comericals...lol

I have already been using the Victoria Principles sklincare range and have tried Youthful essence and ive seen the Sheer Cover adverts with Lisa Gibbon's. I also have Anthony Robbin's Get the egde! reckon the sheer cover mineral makeup might be good especially if you have oily skin.I havent tried it myself yet. Oh and Divamom, Welcome to MUT


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *divamom* Hi there! My first post



Bumping this thread to see if anyone can reply...

I have also seen the infomercial and I'm tempted to buy...The only other mineral makeup I've tried is Bare Escentuals and I wasn't crazy about it gave my skin a somewhat "shiny" finish. I was hoping that Sheer Cover would do more more my dark circles as well. I don't have any blemishes to cover up, just dark circles, and I prefer a natural look. So, that is why sheer cover sounds ideal if it can do what it claims.

Any unbiased testimonials?

Thanks!

I dont have any info but I just wanted to welcome you to MUT!


----------



## sweetface18 (Oct 7, 2005)

I've tried it and found it kind of too thick for me. The coverage is okay, but it felt a bit heavy on me. You can always try it and if you don't like it return it for your money back....


----------



## divamom (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I dont have any info but I just wanted to welcome you to MUT! Gracias Marisol!


----------



## nydoll23 (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Hi girls, Has anyone tried "sheer cover" ? I saw it on an infomercial last night which was hosted by Leeza Gibbons. It's like that bare minerals powder foundation. I was thinking of maybe giving it a shot, but wasn't too sure as to what color I should try, or if its any good...however, they were raving about it on TV (naturally) &amp; it seemed to cover everything from age spots, uneven skin tones, even little spider veins on your legs... hmmm ~






My mom tried it and she said it was quite mask like.SHe prefered B.E.


----------



## nydoll23 (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* KO you are as bad as me for watching those skincare comericals...lolI have already been using the Victoria Principles sklincare range and have tried Youthful essence and ive seen the Sheer Cover adverts with Lisa Gibbon's. I also have Anthony Robbin's Get the egde! reckon the sheer cover mineral makeup might be good especially if you have oily skin.I havent tried it myself yet. Oh and Divamom, Welcome to MUT






My hubby just came back like three weeks ago from a Tony Robbins seminar,he is amazing!!!!!!!One infomercial that really paid off!!!!!


----------



## maryfitz24 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I saw this ..blipping thru the channels one day ...I think Melissa Gilbert (Little House on the Prairie) uses it. It's another mineral MU ..just curious if anyone else has tried it ..did they like it ...curious! I've heard other comments (elsewhere) that it was nice ..but trust my MUT buddies more! Hi Kim. I tried Sheer Cover. There isn't a great selection of color. I am very light but the color did not work for me. I also tried BE but it made my skin itchy and oily.
I am getting samples of Aromaleigh. I really want the mineral makeup to work. I love the natural look it gives. I think it would be best for my oily/combo/acneic/dry in areas skin.


----------



## Amadea#1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi! I'm new to this website but love it so far. Does anyone know about the Sheer COver line? I just bought it based on an infomercial. Thanks


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't say I heard of this line but welcome to the MUT family. I'm Rosie from NYC.


----------



## Amadea#1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Liz (Oct 27, 2005)

hi! welcome to mut. i'm liz from california.


----------



## kktb12004 (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *beautyis4ever* hey ya'll! i was wondering if anyone has tired Sheer Cover ? please tell me if you've heard of it/tired it/heard about it..because i just ordered it!! well thanks in advance






Hi, I have seen the infomercial on Sheer Cover. I went online and ordered it. I have not recieved it yet, but when I do I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Amadea#1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes, that's the one. I went for it and am having second thoughts..


----------



## Amadea#1 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone for welcoming me





Yeah, I'm really wondering about this product now that I've ordered it. I've ordered things from Guthy-Renker before (they do infomercials &amp; sell Pro-Activ, Principal Secret, etc.) and they have all irritated my skin..

So if anyone out there has tried this powder please let me know if it's anywhere near as GREAT as they make it sound!


----------



## miss_my4 (Mar 30, 2006)

I just received Sheer Cover in the mail! Has anyone tried this particular product?


----------



## miss_my4 (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone? I'd really appreciate any reviews...thanks!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *miss_my4* Anyone? I'd really appreciate any reviews...thanks! I'd never heard of Sheer Cover until now. Sorry.


----------



## wondatwins2 (Mar 31, 2006)

good question i would like to know myself! How do you like it?


----------



## maryfitz24 (Mar 31, 2006)

I've tried Sheer Cover, BE and Aromaleigh. I liked the concept of mineral makeup but I just couldn't get the hang of the proper technique. I always looked too cakey.

I now use a sunblock and some light powder. If needed, I add Traceless tinted moisturizer from Prescriptives. That works better for me.

I know alot of people that use the mineral makeup and love it. It just didn't work for me.

I hope you like it.

Mary


----------



## XDelicateX (Mar 31, 2006)

I think Sheer Cover is great. I like the way it makes my face look. Also, I find that Sheer Cover makes my skin feel softer. I hope you like your kit as much as I have liked mine.


----------



## sunny101 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey girls,

anybody have any opinions on Sheer Cover? I just ordered it last night and was wondering if I should get a better brand?? HELP!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 27, 2006)

I have no idea, I always see it at Linen and Things or was it Bed Bath &amp; Beyond? lol

It looks like a cheap alternative to Bare Minerals, but then now there are tons of good mineral makeup brands at very affordable prices


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 27, 2006)

it's ok but the range of colors isnt that great. i ended up looking too yellow.


----------



## fickledpink (Oct 27, 2006)

I tried it before and I couldn't find a good color match and I didn't like having to mix the two colors together.


----------



## sunny101 (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for your help witchES!!! LOL, just joking sistas, it was greatly needed advice. I've never tried the mineral makeup but keep hearing awesome things, so I'm gonna try them. Hope the Pur Minerals is better...

I'll also try the EDM.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a thread that might offer some assistance: Sheer Cover and Bare Escentuals.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 29, 2006)

I have tried it and I absolutely hated it.. But I wish you luck with it.


----------



## hellokittysmom (Oct 30, 2006)

I actually liked it a lot! the concealer is good and provides really good coverage.


----------



## blondie36 (Oct 30, 2006)

i hated it , ive been using everyday minerals and loving it


----------



## Leony (Nov 7, 2006)

Just for information, I found they have the Japanese website with Christmas campaign kit


----------



## sunny101 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, this is also true about the Bare Minerals;Bare Escentuals Starter Kit for $59.99, or two payments of $29.99. Supposedly every two months they will ship you two months worth of makeup and bill your card $19.99 a month. However, you can avoid this by calling them once you receive your order and cancelling any future orders. It's not a binding contract, at least I don't think so...I'm pretty sure it's not since I asked them about it and that's the answer I got.


----------



## sunny101 (Jan 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nicolebessler* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Same thing happened to me...with not getting the order I placed. I am still interested in hearing what people think of it and possible trying it sometime. I've been using Sheer Cover for a couple of weeks now and it's pretty good coverage, I think the coverage might even be better than BE. The finishing powder isn't my fav though, i still love the BE mineral veil.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

I am wearing Jane Iredale right now. I just saw the commercial for Sheer Cover and of course the first thing I did was come here to check it out. I think I'll pass on it for now!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## memaize (Mar 10, 2007)

The new infomercial with Alyssa Milano ( spelling?) looks really good doesn't it...I can't believe I almost considered getting it too, and I have more mmu than I know what to do with! The power of the infomercial cannot be denied


----------



## realmccoy (Mar 11, 2007)

I just wanted to offer my two cents. First of all the ingrediants of the concealer are NOT natural, they are equal to the quality of maybelline or wet and wild concealer sticks. It feels like grease, they conviently don't list the ingrdiants of the concealer because they use chemicals, parabins and mineral oil. It really made me break out and it clogged my pores. Seriously, you would be better off using drug store mineral makeup, which are also not pure minerals. The powder is fine, but it is no better than any other MMU and really doesn't do much for coverage on its own with out the concealer. I ended up sending it back. Hope this saves you from getting your hopes up.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 15, 2007)

I went to Target and they have this there. It's 35.00 I almost got some but didn't. It came with 3 foundations a Concealer and finishing powder and a Brush!


----------



## coromo (Mar 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *K*O** /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi girls, Has anyone tried "sheer cover" ? I saw it on an infomercial last night which was hosted by Leeza Gibbons. It's like that bare minerals powder foundation. I was thinking of maybe giving it a shot, but wasn't too sure as to what color I should try, or if its any good...however, they were raving about it on TV (naturally) &amp; it seemed to cover everything from age spots, uneven skin tones, even little spider veins on your legs... hmmm ~






My advice, don't even go there



Here's why. for the amount of product that you get and the amount you have to apply to get decent coverage you would come out way better with one of these smaller mineral makeup companies. With Sheer cover you have to always buy two compatible foundations, of which one may be useless to you cause they don't sell them separately.




Also not only is the coverage super sheer, everything is permanantly matched up for you, but you also have like only 5 color ranges to choose from and sometimes not that many cause they're out. Not one I would recommend


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Mar 16, 2007)

I haven't tried Sheer Cover myself, but a few of my friends have. I've heard complaints about not receiving the products and delivery taking a really, really long time. There are a lot of really good brands that don't require a monthly commitment. I really like Mineral Essence products. You can get these online at Mineral Essence Makeup - Buy Mineral Essence at DermStore.


----------



## blondie36 (Mar 16, 2007)

i returned this real fast,it didnt cover ANYTHING ,and looked very powdery,try luminere its the best so far, i tried like over 15 brands and this one is my favorite,good luck


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 7, 2007)

wow wat a great thread!!!! my mum has just brought this and should recieve it within the next 2 weeks. she also brought the kit. after hearing about this im glad i didnt buy this either!!!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 8, 2007)

they now sell sets at target. I saw them on sale the other day if the whole buying over the phone is an issue for you. the coverage is pretty good and it does last quite a while. the concealer provides awesome coverage but since I started getting acne, I've been trying to use concealers that aren't so creamy. However, I would definitely recommend this product since it's probably one of the best mmu I've tried in terms of coverage...though it can look like a mask if you use too much. The cleanser and moisturizer they have is crap though and not worth the money imo. hth


----------



## momidoll (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a friend who uses sheer cover and it works really well for her. She has fair skin and really bad acne, but she uses the sheer cover concealer first, and then the loose powder. You can barely tell that she has acne at all when she has the makeup on.


----------



## jamillahnj (Jun 12, 2007)

_Yes I Have Used SheerCover's And Let Me Start By Saying It Might Be For Me Doesn't Mean It's Not For You..It Broke Me Out Really Bad ..But It Did Stop After A Few Week's But I Switched To Bare Mineral's ....AnyWay You Want To Know About SheerCover's...It's Good Just Make Sure You Get Your Right Foundation Shade A Little Goe's A Long Way With This Too... I Mean Very Little Then See If You Will need More Ok..If You Over Do It You will Look Like A Disco Ball Or Something Not Good....Ok.._

_It's Not Bad But It Could Be Better Too...I Had To Switch Because They didn't Have A Darker Foundation Shade For Me ..That Why I Switched..Ok..So Try It ..Just Make Sure You Have A Kabuki Brush If You Want Full Coverage..But If Not Then The Brush It Come's With Will Be ok.._

_It Come's With No Finishing Veil Or Anything Like That And It Come's With No EyeShadow Either ..._

_The Kit Come's With...Foundation , Lip Gloss, Mascara, Cleanser, Moisturiser, A 6 Day Sample Of Bronzer, And Concealer....1 Medium Sz Brush And A Concealer Brush And A Brush For Eye Shadow....Just Thought You Want To Know What You Were Getting Ok....It Has SPF15 Too..._

_I Must Agree With Another Comment Made You Shouldn't Use This Get Bare Mineral's It's A Better Product And The Brushes Are Great Too....Jamillah From Parlin, N.J._


----------



## taz1979 (Jul 22, 2007)

i find sheercover to be a great brand

i did indeed try BE first but found the colours not suited to my complexion...i dislike powder format concealers too which they make

so i decided to opt for the sherercover membership package whereby they send shipment every 3 months

ok at first my order-in the UK- never got processed right either but after quering it ,it finally come in a neat box...its handy having 2 shades to mix.perfect for winter and summer time

their moisturisers great too.i find the concealer great also.no break outs

i just get odd one when its time of the month lol

since ive been wearing it ppl find i look glowing and natural.but hey iv the odd blemish/spot too and this theyre not aware of

their lip to lid highlighter in bronze is excellent...

i have since found a reputable shop on ebay that sells other sc stuff that i cant get in the uk.the sample compact for lips/eyes as well as other glosses and blush...theyre all great and neatly packaged

you can actually buy the pots seperate in the uk so im sure the usa should too..and then youve got ebay too where you can buy single pots

hope that helps x


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 22, 2007)

I have not used it personally, but I am sure some of the ladies here have. Let me know how it is. =)


----------



## caryn m (Sep 10, 2007)

i ordered online received the order in 6 days. tried it a couple of times experimenting with colour combos but it doesnt seem to cover all that well


----------



## seymour5000 (Sep 12, 2007)

i've been using SC during the day because it has more coverage than BE. I like the color of SC and the sheen it gives. It's a lighter version of my Monave. I like it! Plus you can get it really cheap on Ebay.


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jan 16, 2008)

I've tried it and it's a Gunthy-Renker product. At first, they do wanna send you 30 day supplies on facial powder, concealer,lip gloss (with brushes). But, I told them to stop sending me the 30 day supply.

Instead, I get my Sheer Cover on Ebay. (I get everything on ebay



....The powder does need to match your skin tone or it does come out looking really pale.

They had light, medium and dark shades. I used the medium as a foundation and then shade with a bronzer in my contour areas.

I have small freckles on my face and chest and Sheer Cover covers them without being heavy.

Some people have said that it can look heavy, but it depends upon how much you put on your brush. It's the same concept as Bare Escentuals with the "tap-tap-tap" technique to get rid of the excess powder.

I didn't like Bare Escentuals that much because it made my skin shiny and in pictures, you could see the shine. I haven't had that problem with Sheer Cover. I could see how it wouldn't be for everybody, though. They'd have to enlargen their powder shades and choices to fit all skin colors.


----------

